# more logs. now my supply is up good



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

got more oak from the same place the last oak came from. friends of mine had 140 acres harvested. these are the leftovers.
id like to know what kinda oak this stuff is. opwner says pin oak, hope not. the biggest one is 30" at the butt that goes into a crotch.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why do you hope it's not pin oak? Is it bad? 
What's your plans with it? Are you going to slab them into boards? Or half logs? The crotch oak will be cool!!!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice leftovers. From here, the bark looks like a white oak. So if I'm right, not a pin oak (red oak family).


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i had read wher pin oak was a PITA to get to dry right. i cut into it on a corner with the saw and its not red lookin.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

oh these will be slabs, too nice for half logs.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats Midga,

Gotta nice stash...I agree with djg looks like white oak. The crotch is what I call a tight one......it grew close together and it's a flip of a coin of what it'll produce....most of the time the crotch is so tight it holds trash and nuts . It'll grow bark over but the fusion isn't always there and it will be a dirt streak in it and narrow feathers, BUT never cull....CUT.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous Christmas,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hoping to have them cut friday.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

It appears to be white oak. That crotch log also appears to have metal in it (visible in the second pic).


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

scsmith42 said:


> It appears to be white oak. That crotch log also appears to have metal in it (visible in the second pic).


Metal? What are your eyes metal detectors. 
Laughing!!!! What make you certain there's metal in there? Just want to know.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Usually if you have a blue/black stain in the log that shows in the cut it's an indication that metal is present. Here's a picture of a maple butt cut with the dreaded "blue stain of death". About a foot up the log I found metal with my metal detector. This one had two pieces in it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

scsmith42 said:


> It appears to be white oak. That crotch log also appears to have metal in it (visible in the second pic).


(Dom) Metal? What are your eyes metal detectors. 
Laughing!!!! What make you certain there's metal in there? Just want to know. 

Sharp eye smith42......Dom, METAL doesn't always appear blue after it's weathered awhile......NOR does the blackened area warranty metal is there either, could be due to saw bar rub...skidding rub...hauling rub....Booming chain....a contact with a metal object...sometimes mineral from soil....BUT when your gambling with saws and blades always lean to the most common cause (metal) and check for best scenerio.

I have a large chinquapin (white oak) and has some black on it.....I didn't cut nor was I there when the tree was logged , so I will metal detect prior to sawing and as large as it is (39") it may not detect that deep.

Darty has a great pic in the blue stage but will most likely blacken as it oxidizes ( I think that's the process) with the acids in the wood.

Smith42 correct me any way you need...I'm always for correction.

Have a Blessed and Merry Christmas in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

You bring up some good points Tim about the different things that will stain a log. Those two stains did turn black eventually. I didn't cut this tree and I was squaring up the butt cut.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's 2-3 days after cutting through barbwire, started out blue than turned black. If you look real good you can see the metal in the black dot as a rusty spot. 

If it's further in the tree/log than most of the time it'll be contained in the growth ring and pretty well in line with metal.

Have a Merry Christmas, remember Jesus is the reason for the season,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the pic


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> (Dom) Metal? What are your eyes metal detectors.
> Laughing!!!! What make you certain there's metal in there? Just want to know.
> 
> Sharp eye smith42......Dom, METAL doesn't always appear blue after it's weathered awhile......NOR does the blackened area warranty metal is there either, could be due to saw bar rub...skidding rub...hauling rub....Booming chain....a contact with a metal object...sometimes mineral from soil....BUT when your gambling with saws and blades always lean to the most common cause (metal) and check for best scenerio.
> ...


I never said metal was in there. Laughing.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

MidGa, can you show us a pic of the opposite end of the crotch log???

Tim


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Metal? What are your eyes metal detectors.
> Laughing!!!! What make you certain there's metal in there? Just want to know.


OK, let me put on my instructors hat!

After damaging multiple saw blades over the years, and more recently having a chunk of blade propelled through one of my hands after said blade struck an eyebolt embedded deep in a log, I've gotten pretty good at recognizing the tell-tale signs of metal in the various oak species. The dangers are magnified a bit when milling with a circle mill as opposed to a band or chainsaw mill, which is perhaps why I'm more in tune with them. Although I use a high quality metal detector, it's still only good for a couple of inches of depth so looking for visible signs of metal is still the best preventative approach.

Woods that have a natural high tannin content - such as oak - react almost immediately with steel and iron, leaving deep black stains present in the lumber. These stains tend to travel down towards the root ball, and upward and outward just a little.

When viewed from the end of the log, surface stain from metal contact tends to look different than stain from metal embedded in the log. On the latter, usually the stain is very dark in the cells aligned vertically with the metal, and tends to lighten up the further away that you get from it. In contrast, surface stain from chainsaws, etc tends to be a more consistent color all the way across the stain.

It is difficult to tell from the referenced photo, but it appeared to me that the stain is darker towards the center of the log, indicating the possible presence of a sunken eyebolt or metal object that was placed there years ago.


----------

